# Lesco Moisture Manager



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with this product? Is it worthwhile to use on my 6k lawn? I do not have sprinklers so looking to maximize any rainfall that we get.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, with one caveat...

It's Hydretain, but tends to cost more than the name brand.
I sometimes use the ES Plus II version. It has humic acid in it, too. It does help.


----------



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

Green said:


> Yes, with one caveat...
> 
> It's Hydretain, but tends to cost more than the name brand.
> I sometimes use the ES Plus II version. It has humic acid in it, too. It does help.


Thanks Green. I'm going to get the gallon of Hydretain ES Plus II from amazon for $79. Should last me 2 summers if an application lasts 3 months like the label states.

How long does each app work for you?


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Are these products different than BLSC? They are all wetting agents/surfactants - there must be other ingredients plus a whole lot of marketing thrown in. I read some of the reviews on Amazon and they're pretty much positive. I'd like to use something to help with water retention just wondering if I can get away with just BLSC


----------



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

Alpine said:


> Are these products different than BLSC? They are all wetting agents/surfactants - there must be other ingredients plus a whole lot of marketing thrown in. I read some of the reviews on Amazon and they're pretty much positive. I'd like to use something to help with water retention just wondering if I can get away with just BLSC


What is BLSC?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

bluenotgreen said:


> Thanks Green. I'm going to get the gallon of Hydretain ES Plus II from amazon for $79. Should last me 2 summers if an application lasts 3 months like the label states.
> 
> How long does each app work for you?


That's what I did last year. The order came through AM Leonard via Amazon. I still have some left but haven't had time to apply it yet.

I think it lasted a month or two at least. I noticed the weeds grew a lot better with it. I applied too late last year, after the grass was dormant so it didnt benefit the grass that much. I want to get it down before too much dormancy this year. It's already starting.

Regarding the other question, it has some soil conditioners/biostimulants in it (at least the ES Plus II version does...humic acid I believe) but that's not the main ingredient or mode of action. Check the website for details.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

bluenotgreen said:


> What is BLSC?


From ATY lawn forum. Soil conditioner mixture using humic acid, kelp, SLS, and yucca extract.


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Hydretain & Lesco Moisture Manager are the same identical products. I prefer the granular for ease of application and found it at Site One for $74 for a 40# bag.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

How long do these products stay in the soil?

Also, will this prevent roots diging deeper for h20?


----------

